# iPad on Blendtec's "Will It Blend?"



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

If you love everything Apple, and have a weak stomach, you may want to pass on this video.

Gene

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/technology-video/7567915/Will-It-Blend-iPad-video-a-hit-on-YouTube.html


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,22469.0.html


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,10664.msg421395.html#msg421395


----------

